# Alles neu



## Majaberlin (4. Apr. 2010)

Nach dem winterlichen Desaster mit unserem Teich haben wir uns entschlossen, den Teich gleich komplett zu sanieren, damit wir dann wieder Ruhe haben, denn ob wir das dann in unserem höheren Alter noch leisten könnten, ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
Also ran an die Arbeit - und die geht leider nicht so voran, wie man sich das wünscht.
Bei uns ist es ja eher umgekehrt wie bei den meisten anderen Bauherren hier - bei uns bin eher ich diejenige, die sich den Teich wünscht, mein Mann führt dann freundlicherweise die Arbeiten aus, aber er könnte eher auf den Teich verzichten als ich . So wird ein Koi-Teich also für uns nicht in Betracht kommen, aber ein schöner Naturteich  - mit vielleicht einigen Orfen - ist ja auch schön. Zumal wir niemanden hätten, der in der Zeit unseres Urlaubs sich kümmern könnte. Also muß der Teich auch mal 14 Tage alleine bleiben können, lediglich ein wenig Futter könnten unsere Nachbarn man reintun, alle schon in sehr hohem Alter.

Jetzt ist also erstmal das "Abbauen" angesagt, da der Berg mit dem Bachlauf voll mit __ Efeu bewachsen war, ist das schon ein schweres Stück Arbeit gewesen. Der Berg soll auch komplett neu gemacht werden, bisher waren da so 4 Stufen, die alle dicht bepflanzt waren, aber das schaffe ich nicht mehr, das alles sauber und unkrautfrei zu halten, zumal es da nicht so wirklich viel STandfläche für mich gab . So wird der Berg mit Bachlauf jetzt eher ein Steingarten, also viele Feldsteine mit nur einzelnen Pflanzinseln. Das heißt, den ganzen Berg Erde abtragen, damit der tiefwurzelnde Efeu wirklich komplett entfernt wird, und dann neu machen. Das dauert natürlich. Vorher kann man am Teich nicht wirklich was machen, sonst verschmutzt man nachher noch das Wasser, das wäre ja nicht gut. Und das Rohr vom Teich zum Filter muß ja da drin auch verlegt werden. Das Wasser wird von einer Aquamax am Teichgrund nach oben zum Filter gepumpt (Oase 6 Kammern , mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu sagen, technische Sachen sind so gar nicht mein Ding ) und von da geht ein Teil über den Bachlauf und ein Teil durch Abzweig direkt wieder in den Teich. So hat es die ganzen letzten 10 Jahre gut funktioniert. Und mehr würde mein Mann an Technik auch nicht einbauen (als ich ihm was von Bodenablauf etc. erzählt habe, was ich hier gelesen habe, hat er gleich abgewinkt, damit brauch ihm nicht zu kommen :?). Allenfalls noch ein Skimmer, und wenn er dann mehrmals im Jahr den Schlamm absaugt und den Filter säubert, ist das für ihn aber schon die Obergrenze, das muß reichen. Kann ich ja auch verstehen, neben der Arbeit will man ja auch mal ausspannen, gerade wenn man älter ist, und nicht nur arbeiten.
Und wenn er dann von seinen "Helferlein" noch abgelenkt wird ... 
Der Teich wird also fast so bleiben (lediglich das alte "Sumpfbeet wird entfernt), nur wird das Ufer etwas höher gelegt und dann kommt noch ein Ufergraben und alles wird mit Ufermatte ausgelegt, so wie ich es hier gelesen habe und es mir auch gut gefällt.
So siehts jedenfalls im Moment aus:


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,




> und wenn er dann mehrmals im Jahr den Schlamm absaugt und den Filter säubert, ist das für ihn aber schon die Obergrenze



Wenn ihr den Bodenablauf passend einbaut, hat dein Göga schon mal einen Arbeitsgang weniger 

Denn dann gehört Schlamm absaugen der Vergangenheit an, das erledigt dann der BA für ihn. :smoki


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Ich habe ja überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert mit dem BA, kann ihm das deshalb auch nicht erklären. Auf jeden Fall müßte das ja dann eine andere Pumpe sein, die das Wasser von dem BA zum Filter befördert, was bedeuten würde, dass  auch eine neue Pumpe zu kaufen wäre. Und der Schlamm auf den Pflanzstufen wäre damit aber auch noch nicht beseitigt ?
Wir haben uns inzwischen Steine ausgesucht, die den Berg mit dem Bachlauf eingrenzen, dann kommt noch die EPDM-Folie und die Ufermatte - er erschlägt mich, wenn da jetzt noch mehr Kosten auf ihn zukämen .


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Ich wollte euch mal unseren Teich zeigen, wie er im vorigen Jahr noch aussah. Ihr werdet bestimmt verstehen, wie es mir jetzt geht.


----------



## Alicianea (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
da blutet mein Herz aber wirklich mit dir, das hat so schön zugewachsen ausgesehen.
So ein Bild im Kopf will ja erstmal ersetzt werden durch etwas anderes Schönes und da habt ihr noch so viel Arbeit vor euch. 
Ich hoffe,du setzt von den Zwischenschritten auch Bilder hier rein!
Liebe Grüße,Christine


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Christine, für deine mitfühlenden Worte, die kann ich jetzt wirklich gut gebrauchen.
Ich versuche ja auch immer, das Endziel vor Augen zu haben, aber leider will mir das oft nicht gelingen.
Ja, ich werde natürlich berichten, wie es weitergeht - jetzt regnet es grad Bindfäden , drum nutz ich mal die Zeit hier .


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Servus Maja

Frohe Ostern 

Sorry, wenn ich in Wunden steche , aber wenn ich mir deine Bilder (die ruhig größer sein dürfen) vom Teich ansehe ..... ich könnte  ... so schön idyllisch und wunderschön eingewachsen 

Man, was hat euch geritten  dieses wunderschöne Fleckerl Erde neu zu machen 

Hab alle deine Beiträge durchforstet, bin aber auf nix gestoßen, wo man sagen könnte ... "darum mach ich alles neu ? " ....

Aber jetzt ist schon mal passiert 

Und du/Ihr werdet sehen, der "Neue" wird auch wieder so schön  .... braucht aber leider wieder ein bisserl Zeit 

In diesem Sinn noch einen schönen Ostermontag
Helmut

Edit: Das Bild mit deinem Gatten und dem "Hündchen" ist Herz allerliebst .....


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Helmut für deine netten Worte! 

Ja, wenn die Bilder größer sein dürfen, werd ich sie auch größer einstellen .

Nun ja, die Folie ist nun schon über 10 Jahre alt, es war eine dünnere PVC-Folie, und der Uferbereich hat auch gelitten (wir haben damals eine ganze Menge Fehler gemacht ), die Pflanzen mußten zum großen Teil sowieso raus, weil sie viel zu groß geworden sind (der __ Igelkolben und auch der Zwergkolben haben so gewuchert), viele Pflanzkörbe und große Kiesel sind von den Fischen auf den Grund befördert worden  und der ganze Teich hat ja sowas von gestunken, die vielen Froschleichen  mußten aus allen Ecken entfernt werden, also wir mußten das Wasser total entfernen. Und da auch der Bachlauf  so von __ Efeu überwuchert war, mußte auch der Berg völlig neu gemacht werden (und etwas pflegeleichter für mich gestaltet werden , ich werde leider nicht jünger), da haben wir dann jetzt doch in den sauren Apfel gebissen. Einige Fehler werden wir nun auch ausbügeln können (und hoffentlich keine neuen einarbeiten ). Und da wir ja auch noch eine Riesentanne gefällt haben, die mit ihren Wurzeln fast an den Teich kam, muß das ganze Areal neu gestaltet werden. Deswegen nun der Radikalschritt  , in späteren Jahren würden wir das vielleicht körperlich nicht mehr können. Ich bin aber doch guter Dinge, dass der Teich wieder so schön wird wie vorher! :beten


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Maja für die klärenden Worte 

Und ja .... wir werden leider nicht jünger .... 

Du hast vollkommen recht .... jetzt ... oder nie ... Ihr denkt sehr realistisch 

und ich bin sicher der "Neue" wird bestimmt noch schöner als es der "Alte" schon war 

Ps.: zu den Bildern, sie dürfen 1000 x 1000 und max. 244 kB groß sein ......


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

  Dankeschön! Ich glaub, jetzt geht es mir schon besser 

Hab grad mal gestöbert (es nieselt immer noch ) und mal den Blick aus dem Fenster sowie eins mit einem Teil vom Teich (mit meiner Digicamera kriegte ich immer nicht den ganzen Teich von der Nähe aus drauf ).

Und https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26059 hier hatte ich mal von dem Desaster berichtet.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
das ist ja ein wunderschöner Naturteich gewesen,
jedoch ich kann dich verstehen, und das mit der Folie steht ja nach dieser Zeit sowieso mal
an. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß der neue Teich noch schöner wird.
Dann kann ich Dir nur frohes schaffen und gutes Gelingen wünschen.
Ich möchte meinen Teich nächstes Jahr nochmals umbauen bzw. etwas vergrößern.
lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Dankeschön für das Kompliment. Ja, es war wirklich ein schöner Teich. Und er wird sicher auch jetzt wieder schön. Wird in diesem Jahr sicher noch nicht so sein, aber ich hoffe, dass er im nächsten Jahr dann schon wieder ansehnlich wird.
Jetzt fahren wir erstmal in den Urlaub  (leider , ich hab gaaar keine Lust, würde lieber weitermachen, aber der Urlaub war schon im letzten Jahr gebucht und er ist ein Geschenk an meinen schwager, der uns Bad und Gäste-WC total neu gemacht hat), und danach geht es richtig los! Jetzt haben wir erstmal die Planung gemacht, Steine ausgesucht etc., das muss ja auch sein. Und Mai ist dann eine schöne Zeit zum arbeiten .
Dann gibts auch neue Fotos - versprochen!


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Nun sind 3 Wochen Urlaub um - und wir sind mit neuen Ideen und Teichplänen heimgekommen! 
Ich habe die gute Zeit ausgenutzt, um meinem Mann meine bis dahin geheimen Vergrößerungspläne näherzubringen , er war zwar "not amused" , aber letztendlich konnte ich ihn doch überzeugen . Es werden also so ca. 2 - 3 qm Oberfläche hinzukommen, auch in der Mitte wird noch etwas tiefer gegraben (jetzt sind wir ja so bei 1,20), dann sollen es in 2 - 4 Quadratmetern 1,50 werden. Nach wie vor sind wir uns jedenfalls einig, dass es ein Naturteich sein soll, in dem sich allenfalls 6 Goldorfen tummeln sollen. Schweren Herzens werden wir auf Kois verzichten, denn viele Pflanzen und Kois - das paßt eben einfach nicht zusammen, leider. Die Erfahrung durften wir ja bei unserem letzten Teich machen . Es haben nur die ganz robusten Wucherpflanzen überlebt und der Teich drohte ja fast zu verlanden, soviel __ Rohrkolben wuchs dort.
Nun heißt es also buddeln, buddeln und nochmals buddeln, was mein armer Mann leider alles allein machen muß, da ich aufgrund von Rückenproblemen ihm da nicht helfen kann.
Die Hecke um unseren Gastank haben wir bereits niedergemacht, sie war einfach zu breit und nun wird sie durch einen Holzzaun ersetzt, um den Tank zu "verschönern". So haben wir am Ende des Teiches anderthalb Meter Fläche dazugwonnen .
Es ist nur schade, dass wir nicht so schnell weiterkommen, denn er muß ja auch noch "Hundekuchen verdienen gehen2 . Und wenn er spät abends heimkommt, geht manchmal eben auch nichts mehr. Also heißt es, sich in Geduld zu fassen .
Kann man eigentlich auch im Hochsommer den Samen für die Ufermatten ausbringen?
Nicht dass uns die Saat da in der Sonne verbrennt?


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hm, mag mir keiner auf meine Fragen antworten?

So, hier mal der momentane Stand der Dinge. Dort wo der gelbe Gartenschlauch ausgelegt ist, das wird die Erweiterung. Man sieht, dort wo der "Rasen" aufhört, bis dahin ist vor die Hecke gewesen. Nun kommt statt der hecke also ein Sichtzaun hin (nicht der, der jetzt da steht, der andere ist noch in der Garage, frisch gestrichen ). Neben den Rosenbogen zur Terrasse und unserem überdachten Sitzplatz kommt eine Acrylglasscheibe, 8 mm dick, 2,36 x 1,45, damit wir auch vom Sitzplatz aus einen Blick auf den Teich haben aber trotzdem vor Wind und Regen geschützt sind.


----------



## axel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg bei der Teicherweiterung 
Bestimmt legt Ihr ne schöne Pflanzzone an .
Also die Ufermattensaat keimt sowieso nur wenn es 14 Tage lang 20 Grad warm ist .
Die Ufermatte ist ja Dauerfeucht , da trocknet nix aus .
Und macht nicht den Fehler wie ich und lest die Beschreibung auf der Samentüte nicht komplett. Ich hab den Samen noch mit dem Sieb eine Deckschicht verpasst obwohl auf der Tüte steht nicht abdecken da Lichtkeimer.

lg
axel


----------



## axel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja

Ich hab , falls es regnen sollte,  ein Fließ über die Ufermatte gespannt damit der Regen die Ufermattensaat nicht in den Teich spühlt .

 

lg
axel


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Axel,  ja, da hätt man ja auch drauf kommen können. Aber bei den vielen Plänen bin ich jetzt schon ganz durcheinander.
Ok, da werde ich das mal genau lesen und mich auch dran halten .
Insofern bin ich jetzt ganz froh, dass es noch nicht so schönes Wetter ist .
Bin schon total gespannt, wie das mal aussehen wird. 

Dein Teich sieht so aus, wie unser mal werden soll! Sieht toll aus! Wie groß und wie tief ist denn deine oberste Wasserzone?


----------



## axel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja

Meine obere Wasserzone geht von 0 bis 40 cm .
Bei mir wächst es sehr langsam zu, weil ich groben Kies als Substrat hab .
Mit einem Kies/Lehm Gemisch würde es schon anders aussehen .
Ich brauch noch Planzen für die 30 cm Zone . 
Für die 60 cm Zone werd ich jetzt Seerosen einsetzen .

lg
axel


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Aber sicher soll es nicht alles zuwuchern, du willst bestimmt auch noch etwas Wasser sehen, nicht?  Wie groß ist denn dein Teich von der Oberfläche her? Sieht sehr groß aus!
Sind da Fische drin?


----------



## axel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja

Also die Flachwasserzone kann schon gut mir verschiedenen Pflanzen zugewachsen sein .
Es sind 15000 Liter im Teich .

 

Ich hab ja noch einen Bereich links auf dem Foto wo man baden kann . Da ist dann auch noch Wasser zu sehen . Und im mittleren Bereich wo bald die Seerosenblätter hochkommen ist auch Wasser zu sehen .
Fische hab ich Goldehlritzen , Moderlischen , Gründlinge, Bitterlinge und Sonnenbarsch .
Kannst gern Fische von mir haben . Sie sind alle klein .

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Servus Maja

Es freut mich das Ihr mit so schönen Plänen nach Hause gekommen seid 

Ist zwar viel Arbeit, aber Ihr werdet wenn es fertig ist sicher viel Freude mit Eurem Teich haben ....

Ihr macht ja alles neu, dann würde ich eine großzügige Sumpf- und Seichtzone anlegen, so wie es Axel in seinem Teich hat . Das ist Quasi Eure Kläranlage ... ist besonders wichtig, wenn Ihr auf Technik weitgehend verzichten wollt.

Habt Ihr auch vor im Teich schwimmen zu gehen  und das Euer Berner Sennenhund  auch mal in den Teich darf


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

@ Axel
Dankeschön, also an Fische denke ich z. Zt. eher nicht. Es soll ja weitestgehend ein Naturteich werden. wenn, dann kommen allerhöchstens einige __ Oberflächenfische (Goldorfen) hinein, aber keine gründelnden Fische mehr .

@Helmut
Ja, das gibt eine Menge Arbeit, mein Mann tut mir manchmal auch richtig leid. Aber er ist auch der Meinung, dass sich das letztendlich lohnen wird. Dieser neu hinzukommende Bereich soll eine Flachwasserzone werden, aber wir werden ja auch einen Ufergraben anlegen, so dass es bald hoffentlich genug "Grünzeugs in und um den Teich geben wird.
Und nein - wir werden den Teich nur im Notfall betreten  und unsere beiden Leonberger haben ihren eigenen Pool, die dürfen auch nicht in den Teich. Aber sie gehen auch von sich aus nicht da rein, nachdem sie als Welpen da fürchterlich abgerutscht sind und schwer zu tun hatten, da wieder rauszukommen .


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Upps ... Leonberger sind es also ... Sorry ... bin nicht der Hundeexperte 

Ein Ufergraben, wie zum Beispiel der von Annett ... er trägt nicht zur Klärung des Teiches bei ... sondern ist nur schön fürs Auge ... hingegen eine Sumpf- und Seichtzone sehrwohl 

Da Ihr auch net in den Teich geht, könntet Ihr wirklich gänzlich auf Technik verzichten ... aber dann wirklich auch üppigst bepflanzen ... 

Möchte Euch in diesem zusammenhang Euch das Thema von Manfred empfehlen ... er hat einen Teich ohne jeglicher Technik


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Helmut, der Link ist gut!

Dass der Ufergraben nur der Optik wegen angelegt werden soll, ist mir schon klar , aber da kann ich mich dann richtig schön austoben . Die Flachwasserzone braucht auch nicht ganz allein zu arbeiten , wir werden unseren Biotec-Filter sowie auch einen Skimmer auf jeden Fall weiter behalten. Wir hatten die ganzen Jahre immer (bis auf manches Frühjahr) glasklares Wasser und konnten bis 1,20 tief sehen. Nur dass da halt nichts mehr im Teich war an Pflanzen, weil die Fische die wohl sehr lecker fanden, jedenfalls die Goldis und die Kois haben sich darüber hergemacht. Und was sie nich gefressen haben, haben sie halt ausgebuddelt, sodaß fast alle Pflanzen eingingen, besonders die Unterwasserpflanzen haben nicht länger als einige Tage überlebt. Ich überlege, diese Flachwasserzone dann auch für die neuen Fische nicht erreichbar zu machen - sicher ist sicher . Aber genau weiß ich es noch nicht, da überlege ich noch und muß erst noch viiiel mehr lesen!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

hallo maja 

ich habe deinen thread hier auch sehr aufmerksam gelesen und kann gut verstehen, dass dir die "virtuellen tränen" in den augen standen, diesen harmonisch in den garten integrierten teich auseinander reissen zu müssen, hätte mir auch weh getan. 

aber jedes "ende" ist ja auch eine chance für einen neuen anfang und wenn der teich "gekippt" war und die folie auch schon so alt, dann ist eine "komplettsanierung" mit sicherheit die bessere lösung, als irgendwelche "not-arbeiten", die nicht dauerhaft zum erfolg führen würden.  so hast du ja auch gleich die chance, die eine oder andere neue idee umzusetzen und "ein paar zentimeter mehr teichfläche" zu gewinnen. 

ich freue mich schon auf deine nächsten fotos und berichte und das "einwachsen" klappt beim neuen teich bestimmt auch wieder schön!


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke dir, liebe Anja, für dein aufmunternden Worte, das tut gut! 

Es macht jetzt auch Spaß, die ganze Planerei (obwohl sich da immer wieder neue Baustellen ergeben und mein Mann schon  die Augen verdreht ), jetzt habe ich direkt Spaß daran - leider regnet es ja z. Zt, Bindfäden, aber da kann man so schön in Teichforen Bilder angucken und überlegen, was einem da so gefällt und versuchen, vielleicht das eine oder andere auch ähnlich zu gestalten - da stört mich jetzt nicht mal das schlechte Wetter! 
Auch das Stöbern in Teichgeschäften und Baumärkten macht bei so einem Wetter direkt Spaß!
Also ich seh nach Möglichkeit immer das Positive - bin ja eine Frohnatur!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
ja mit dem Wetter da geht es momentan glaub ich jedem gleich,
wie du weißt habe ich ja einen Ufergraben, der mir aber deutlich zu schmal ist.
(Habe im Schnitt nur ca. 30 cm- möchte auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr auf 50cm gehen.
Also bedenke wenn du Pflanzenliebhaber bist, spar nicht mit der Ufergrabenbreite.
Was ich mir vorgenommen habe. Die Folie nicht mehr aus einem Stück für Teich und
Ufergraben machen, sondern den Ufergraben mit einer separaten Folie auskleiden.
Ich habe wie gesagt bei mir den Ufergraben in 5 separate Zonen getrennt,(da bist du bei der Gestaltung dann flexibler) ; an einer Stelle war die Teichfolie aus, da hab ich einfach eine extrige Teichfolie in den Ufergraben gelegt und diese dann mit der Ufermatte überdeckt. Das hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil,daß du 
den Ufergrabenbereich auch nachträglich jederzeit ohne große Probleme umgestalten kannst.
Ich häng dir mal ein Zeichnungsbild an wie ich das da gemacht habe.
Ansonsten zu der Ufermattensaat kann ich dir nur sagen
Ich habe inzwischen 3 mal ausgesäät, jeweils eine Packung von NG.
Einmal im Juni 2009 einmal im August 2009 und einmal im April 2010.
Aufgegangen ist jedesmal einiges. 
Mit Sicherheit ist das Frühjahr der bessere Zeitpunkt.
Aber unbedingt den Tüteninhalt mit Sand vermischen und dann auf die Ufermatte erst
auftragen. Also ich machte dort immer kleine Sandhäufchen. Abgedeckt habe ich 
die Saat nicht.
also dann weiterhin viel Spaß 
lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Markus, das sind genau die Überlegungen, die ich zur Zeit mache. Ich werde mir deine Anregungen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann draußen mal die Lage checken und schauen, wie ich das hier umsetzen kann. Auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

So, die Zaun-Tank-Baustelle ist jetzt fertig! 

Jetzt gibt es zwar noch eine Baustelle (unser Tor wird vom Rolltor zum Schwebetor und das mit Fernbedienung), aber trotzdem werden wir schon anfangen, am Teich weiterzubuddeln.  Dort wo, jetzt noch das braune Zaunfeld in der "Luft schwebt", da kommt dann die Acrylglasscheibe hin, denn dahinter ist unser überdachter Sitzplatz auf der Terrasse. Und dann kommt der Teich ganz schön nah ran (sind dann nur noch 3 Meter bis zum Teich) und man kann auch bei weniger gutem Wetter auf den Teich schauen
Im Moment sieht es so aus:


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Nachdem die anderen Baustellen jetzt erst mal soweit fertig sind, dass alles wieder benutzbar ist (Toreinfahrt noch nicht elektrisch angeschlossen, aber per Hand rollbar, Briefkasten notdürftig aufgestellt, Garage wieder aufgeräumt), werden die weiteren Arbeiten daran jetzt erst mal zurückgestellt und es geht endlich am Teich weiter. Langsam, gaaaaaaaaanz langsam :evil.
Richtig Lust zum buddeln hat mein Mann ja nicht, aber ich habe jetzt schon mal den Rasen weiter abgestochen (mit dem ERgebnis, dass ich ein schlimmes Knie habe ) und das sieht nicht wirklich schön aus, so dass er dann gestern abend angefangen hat, die Erde abzutragen.
Am Freitag kommt der Container und dann müssen etliche Kubikmeter Erde durch den Garten gekarrt werden (oh je, da ist die Laune meines GG sicher am Tiefpunkt). Aber ich habe dafür auch Kompromisse gemacht und er kann die Wege jetzt mit Holz machen (ich wollte eigentlich Natursteine), aber er liebt das Arbeiten mit Holz und es liegt ihm auch mehr als das Pflastern, so trifft man sich dann halt irgendwo mit den Kompromissen . Inzwischen sieht es auch schon wieder etwas freundlicher aus, wenigstens die Beete sind fertig und auch eingefaßt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

huhu maja 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Richtig Lust zum buddeln hat mein Mann ja nicht, aber ich habe jetzt schon mal den Rasen weiter abgestochen (mit dem ERgebnis, dass ich ein schlimmes Knie habe ) und das sieht nicht wirklich schön aus, so dass er dann gestern abend angefangen hat, die Erde abzutragen.




manchmal muss man die männer eben mit der einen oder anderen list zurück an den spaten bekommen  und frau hat da ja im laufe der jahre so ihre tricks entwickelt , das ist hier ähnlich


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

   Na ja, ich kenn meine bessere Hälfte ja nun schon länger  und da lernt man tatsächlich einiges .


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Wieder sind wir ein kleines Stück weitergekommen. Wir haben die alte Folie noch draufgelassen, damit uns die Wände nicht abrutschen, und nur darunter immer ein wenig gebuddelt. Auf dem Foto om Vordergrund ist die erweiterte Flachwasserzone, am Boden haben wir ca. 2 qm auf 1,50 vertieft und an den Seiten auch noch einiges an Sand rausgenommen.
Der Untergrund für den Bachlauf und den Steingarten ist auch schon soweit verfestigt. Jetzt haben wir die Folieund das Vlies bestellt und die Steine für die Trockenmauer um den "Berg" und die Sandsteine, die als Abdeckung des "Berges" dienen sollen.
Es muß noch der Ufergraben links ausgehoben werden (rechts und vorne kommt keiner hin, da wird es mit dem Platz zu eng). Also ich hoffe, dass wir am kommenden Wochende dann schon die Folie (knapp 100 qm) einlegen können. Ich bin gespannt, ob wir das zu zweit schaffen, gerade sind nämliche alle "Hilfswilligen" an diesem Wochenende nicht verfügbar.
Drückt uns mal die Daumen, dass alles wie geplant abläuft!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
das schaut ja schon richtig gut aus.
bin schon richtig gespannt wie`s dann fertig aussieht.
Mit der Folie das wird zu zweit schon ganz schön eng.
Also wir waren 3 Männer, aber bei ca. 50m².
Mit dem Ufergraben vorne und rechts, würd ich mir persönlich nochmals überlegen.
Auch ein kleiner Ufergraben kann wunderschön sein.
Frohes Schaffen wünscht euch
Markus


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

guten morgen maja 

da muss ich doch gleich hier reinschauen, ich bin zwar üüüüberhaupt nicht neugierig,  aber natürlich sehr interessiert an eurem baufortschritt! 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir die Folieund das Vlies bestellt




darf ich mal neugierig  - ääääh halt, natürlich wissbegierig  - fragen, wo ihr die sachen bestellt habt?  und welche folienfarbe habt ihr genommen?



Majaberlin schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass wir am kommenden Wochende dann schon die Folie (knapp 100 qm) einlegen können. Ich bin gespannt, ob wir das zu zweit schaffen, gerade sind nämliche alle "Hilfswilligen" an diesem Wochenende nicht verfügbar




wenn ihr beide einigermaßen zupacken könnt, ist das gut zu schaffen! 

mein göttergatte und ich haben vlies, folie usw... bei unserem teichbau auch nur zu zweit verlegt, die größe war ähnlich und da unsere teichform ja nicht gerade "folienfreundlich" ist, hatte ich auch ernsthafte bedenken ob wir das schaffen. aber ähnlich wie bei euch, haben vorher x leute gerufen, "wir helfen" und als es dann ernst wurde, hatte niemand zeit.  

was ich dir aber empfehlen würde: 
im umkreis von einigen metern rund um die teichgrube würde ich alle vorhandenen stauden usw.. weg nehmen! ich habe ungefähr 60 stauden bis zu 1 m durchmesser ausgebuddelt und auf ner alten plane (quasi als riesengroßer "gießwasser-untersetzer-ersatz" ) im schatten zwischengelagert, da ich während der bauvorbereitungen schon gemerkt habe, dass pflanzen, die beim buddeln überhaupt nicht stören, weil sie viel zu weit entfernt scheinen, dann beim folie verlegen aufeinmal mitten im arbeitsradius stehen. 
und man kann ja beim besten willen von niemandem verlangen, dass er, wenn er gerade an ner über 100 kg schweren folie "herumzerrt" auch noch elegant um den frauenmantel herum tänzelt oder vorsichtig über die pfingstrose steigt, oder? 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Drückt uns mal die Daumen, dass alles wie geplant abläuft!




na klar!  
sämtliche daumen und dicken zehen werden kräftig gedrückt und das hilfsgärtner-trio wird natürlich zum pfötchen drücken verpflichtet! 

ich war vor dem folie verlegen auch total aufgeregt, "na ob das klappt?", "hoffentlich haben wir uns für 2 leute nicht zuviel vorgenommen" usw...  , kann deine nervosität also gut verstehen. einerseits freudige erwartung, andererseits steht zwischen dem jetzigen zeitpunkt und dem "wasser marsch" ja noch nen kräftiger brocken arbeit, aber ich bin mir sicher, ihr schafft das!


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

@Markus
Vielen Dank! Na ja, werd mal schauen, wenn mein Mann den "Uferwall" fertig hat, wieviel Platz da noch für einen Ufergraben bleibt, aber wir haben ja da am Rand ziemlich breite flache Pflanzzonen, so dass für Pflanzen auf jeden Fall viel Platz da ist. Nur nach vorne (wo jetzt die weiße Plane liegt) zur Terrasse, da möchte ich keinen ufergraben haben, weil ich dann doch direkt aufs wasser schauen möchte. Da werden sich Zwergseerosen breit machen dürfen .

@Anja 

Danke - und lieb, dass auch dein Hilfstrio die Pfoten drückt!!!!  Deine Worte beruhigen mich doch sehr!
Wir haben die Folie und das Vlies hier in Berlin bestellt bei " Wasser und Steine". Die Steine holen wir selbst mit dem LKW ab, die Folie und das Vlies wird geliefert. Da es EPDM-Folie ist, ist die Farbe schwarz, gibt da keine andere (oder nur als Sonderbestellung mit entsprechendem Aufpreis). Da wir aber immer schon schwarze Folie hatten, haben wir kein Problem damit. Dann fällt auch der Schlauch und die Pumpe am Grund nicht so auf .

Der Umkreis links vom Teich ist (außer dem Sandberg vom Aushub) soweit frei, nur den neuen Rasen hoffe ich etwas schonen zu können und ein Apfelbaum steht da im Weg , sonst keine weiteren Hindernisse , da wir ja im Herbst erst die große Tanne dort weggenommen haben, da soll dann mal ein Pavillon hin, aber sonst ist alles noch nicht angelegt, das soll erst nach Fertigstellung des Teiches kommen, der hatte jetzt  Vorrang. Damit die Viecher alle wieder ihr Zuhause wiederbekommen, das war mir wichtiger als ein angelegter Garten. Beete usw. sind ja dann schneller fertiggestellt.  Wobei ich da noch gar kein richtiges Konzept habe, muß ja auch erstmal der Pavillon stehen, der Fußboden dafür gemacht werden und die Wege angelegt werden, vorher hat das eh wenig Sinn.
Hach, ich bin jetzt doch schon etwas aufgeregt.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

So, die Folie war heute mit Spedition da, nur ich nicht , weil die sich vorher nicht angemeldet haben. Nun kommt sie am Montag.
Dafür waren wir heut Steine kaufen - und danach haben wir 2 1/2 Tonnen Steine abgeladen! 
Nun habe ich "Rücken". 
Die Quader sind für die Trockenmauer rund um den Aushubhügel mit Wasserfall und die kleinen Bruchsteine sind für den entsprechenden Steingarten oben drauf neben dem Wasserfall. Wenn ich die alle verlegt habe, bin ich aber froh! D. d., die Trockenmauer macht man ja mein GöGa, aber den Steingarten und den Wasserfall, das möchte ich schon selbst machen. Mal sehen, wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

guten morgen maja 

na dann können wir ja erstmal die gedrückten daumen und pfoten wieder los lassen. 

uff, mit den steinen habt ihr aber auch noch was vor....... jetzt seid ihr zwar steinreich, aber bis die alle mal an ort und stelle sind, habt ihr vermutlich beide rücken! :shock

wann ist denn nun die folienverlegung geplant? anfang der woche oder erst nächstes wochenende? vielleicht hätte da ja dann auch der eine oder andere helfer zeit?


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Anja, danke für's Reinschauen! 
Also erstmal muß da das Vlies rein und "verschweißt" werden. Wenn das am Montag kommt, wird es dann die Tage auch verlegt und dann kommt die Folie rein, vielleicht am Donnerstag.
Wir haben nochmal mit dem Inhaber von dem Teichgeschäft gesprochen, und der sagte, besser wäre es, das mit 4 Leuten zu machen. Sind ja so knapp 100 kg - das würde für zwei Leute (ich weiß gar nicht, warum er mich da so abschätzend anschaute lol) schon ziemlich schwer.  Also kommen - wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag - dann 3 Kollegen meines Mannes schnell mal während der Arbeitszeit  hierher (sind nur 5 Minuten Fahrzeit) und legen die Folie so grob ein, Feinheiten machen wir dann später allein.

Ja, bis die Steine alle an Ort und Stelle sind ... aber das macht ja auch Spaß! Muß ja nicht alles an einem Tag sein


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Heute haben wir mal ein wenig mit den Steinen herumprobiert. Macht echt Spaß!
Dann die Laserdingsbums - Wasserwaage eingesetzt um zu sehen, inwieweit das "Ufer" gleich hoch ist. Da gibts noch einiges zu tun.  Aber im Großen und Ganzen passt's.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
superfleißig ihr zwei! 





> Macht echt Spaß!


 Das ist natürlich klasse, wenn die Arbeit Spaß macht, auch wenn der Rücken schmerzt! Mit dem Ziel vor Augen...! Bilder von Gärten/Teichen im Bauzustand kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, außer es handelt sich um meine eigenen Baustellen, dann habe ich ein klares Bild wie es werden soll..., darum bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wie`s fertig aussieht... und das dauert ja nicht mehr lange!!!
(Ich sehe Sonnenschein auf den Fotos - hier ist fieses kaltes Wetter und die Wiesen stehen unter Wasser, ich mag gar nicht raus!!!)


----------



## Majaberlin (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Andrea, danke für's Reinschauen .

Ja, hier schien gestern die Sonne, und Regen haben wir seit Wochen nicht gehabt! Waldbrandgefahr ist extrem hoch hier oben im Nordwesten Berlins. Ich bin nur am wässern der Pflanzen , also ich könnte schon mal Regen gebrauchen, das Regenwasserfaß (1000 l) ist auch gleich alle.

Na ja, ein wenig wird es schon noch dauern, mein Mann kann ja auch nur nach der Arbeit weitermachen, und da sieht es seit heute nicht so rosig aus, Überstunden wegen einer Havarie in der Firma sind angesagt. Na ja, auf ein paar Tage kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an .


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Inzwischen sind wir wieder einen schritt weiter. Andere haben Fußball geguckt, wir haben Vlies verlegt (der Garten-Fernseher lief allerdings im Hintergrund ).


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Andere haben Fußball geguckt, wir haben Vlies verlegt.




so lob ich mir das!    
so nen teich in unterwäsche sieht ja immer witzig aus, aber man ist doch schon nen riesenschritt weiter! wann startet jetzt das große folienverlegen?

wir haben übrigens auch nicht fußball geguckt, sondern faul in den liegestühlen unterm kirschbaum gelegen und überhaupt nichts getan


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Ja Anja, das ist auch was Feines!

Ich hoffe, dass morgen 4 starke Männer kommen und die Folie in den Teich legen . Also wir beide hier können diese Rolle so gar nicht bewegen. Auf dem rollwagen das ging ja noch, aber damit kommen wir nicht bis an den Teich und die Rolle ausbreiten im Ganzen geht nicht, die bekommen wir auch nicht gezogen. Also da müssen doch mehr Leute her .
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die in die Mitte muß und dann nach rechts und links ausgeklappt wird oder ob man vom Rand aus arbeitet. Die jeweilige Position der Länge und Breite ist jedenalls auf der Folie markiert, das ist schon mal hilfreich!


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

So - wir haben fertig . Schnell mal während der Arbeitszeit (sind aber nur 5 Minuten von Uns ) eine halbe Stunde Arbeit und die EPDM-Folie ist drin. Hat sich wirklich sehr gut verlegt!


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Wasser läuft .... seit gestern. Heute mußte ich natürlich schnell noch einkaufen gehen .
Ausbeute: 2 Seerosen, eine Sulphurea und eine Gonnère, 4 x __ Hornkraut, 2 x __ Wasserpest, 1 __ Krebsschere, 3 x __ Nadelkraut, 3 x Tannenwedel. Das war aber erst der Anfang. Morgen sollte die Ufermatte kommen und dann geht es an die Feinarbeiten . Die nächsten Pflanzen kommen dann in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

hallo maja 

wow, kaum schau ich hier mal 2 tage nicht rein, gebt ihr so richtig vollgas! 

das sieht ja schon richtig klasse aus, aber übertreibt es die nächsten tage nicht! wenn wir wirklich 36-37 grad bekommen, sollte man das "wühlen" nicht übertreiben


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Anja, ja, am Vormittag konnten wir noch ein wenig weitermachen. Ich habe einige Bahnen Ufermatte zugeschnitten und verlegt, mein Mann ist am Steineschrubben . Jetzt macht es aber wirklich richtig Spaß. Wenn nur diese Hitze nicht wäre, da ging halt nachmittags gar nichts mehr (wir hätten gerne weitergemacht, Fußball interssiert uns nicht ).


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Aber *HALLO,*
sieht ja prima aus!!

(ich war heut am Baggersee, nix mit arbeiten  )


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

 hallo ihr fleissigen 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Jetzt macht es aber wirklich richtig Spaß.




ja, wenn es langsam ans "gestalten" geht und die groben arbeiten erledigt sind, dann fängt es an, richtig spaß zu machen.  ich freu mich schon auf eure nächsten fotos! 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Wenn nur diese Hitze nicht wäre, da ging halt nachmittags gar nichts mehr .




so gehts mir leider auch.  
mein steingarten entwickelt sich nur superlangsam weiter, da an der stelle den ganzen tag die sonne drauf knallt, da kann man bei der hitze einfach nicht "wursteln". dafür hab ich die letzten tage angefangen, an 2-3 uferstellen, an denen mir noch zuviel ufermatte rausschaute, mit dicken rindenstücken zu kaschieren und hab auch ne möglichkeit gefunden, diese stücke absturzsicher zu befestigen. 

aber bei der derzeitigen witterung kann man wirklich nur in mini-schrittchen weitermachen, alles andere ist schlicht nicht möglich.  dabei haben wir doch alle sooooo schöne ideen und sooooo viele pläne


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Heute vormittag haben wir auch wieder ein wenig gewurstelt .
Allerdings habe ich erstmal beide Hunde gebürstet, puh, die verlieren jetzt die Unterwolle, das ist eine langwierige Arbeit, nach 2 stunden bürsten war ich froh, dass ich in de Teich konnte .
Leider sind jetzt die 30 m Ufermatte verbraucht und ich muß schnell eine neue Rolle bestellen. Am Berg mit Wasserfall/Bachlauf kann man leider jetzt gar nichts machen, da knallt die Sonne voll drauf. Aber kleine Schritte erfreuen ja auch. Ich hatte jetzt mal erst eine Tüte von dem Pflanzsubstrat gekauft, was aussieht wie Kies, damit bin ich nicht weit gekommen und auch Pflanzen brauche ich natürlich noch gaaaaanz viele.
Bilder sind jetzt schwer zu machen, spiegelt alles so


----------



## Goldi2009 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,

na, das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus! Auch mit kleinen Schritten kommt man vorwärts. Bei der Hitze geht es eben nicht anders. Das Endresultat zählt - und das wird bei Dir bestimmt sehr schön!


----------



## Erdmuta (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Respekt, Respekt 
bei den Temperaturen leistet ihr ganz schön viel


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Dankeschön! 

Es macht aber auch Freude zu sehen, wie sich alles verändert. Lang genug hat es ja gedauert und es war kein schöner Anblick. Und nun freut man sich wirklich über jedes neue Steinchen .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
sieht super aus, jetzt geht was voran.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, habt ihr die Ufermatte nicht längs am Damm verlegt sondern
quer. Also ich habe sie einfach längs auf dem Damm verlegt und auch nicht im Ufergraben.
Dadurch würdest du mit den 30 m denke ich um den Teich kommen.
Aber wiegesagt das musst du selbst entscheiden.
Was habt ihr für eine Breite bestellt? (1m).
Ich möchte bei mir nächstes Jahr den Damm schmäler machen und dafür den
Ufergraben breiter. Meiner ist momentan auch so breit wie deiner.
Überlege es dir ob du den Damm nicht doch noch etwas schmäler machen willst.
Aber wiegesagt nur Vorschlag meinerseits.
Ansonsten weiterhin frohes Schaffen,
lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Ja Markus, das habe ich auch schon überlegt. Der Uferwall ist ganz schön breit - die Ufermatte zieht da kein Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben. Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Buddeln . Die Ufermatte ist tatsächlich 1 m breit. Die Rolle 30 m ist aber nicht so teuer, 122,-- EUR. Ich will den ganzen Flachwasserbereich damit auslegen, deshalb nehme ich die Bahnen quer. Ich habe die Ufermatte zum Schutz der Folie auch im Graben verlegt, vielleicht nicht unbedingt nötig, aber ich wollte ja, dass die Matte Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben zieht. Inzwischen habe ich allerdings Bedenken, dass sie das nicht tut. Na ja, dann muß ich eben den Graben solange feucht halten, bis die Matte bewachsen ist und die Pflanzen dann die Matte befeuchten. Allerdings wird der Wasserspiegel noch ein wenig angehoben, wenn der Randbereich fertig gestaltet ist. Mal sehen, ob sich das auswirkt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
du hast aber die Matte schon gesandet?
Denn nur dann zieht sie richtig Wasser.
Falls nicht unbedingt nachholen. 
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Nö, hab ich nicht . Muß man das machen? Mit Spielsand? Dann ist das schöne grün ja grau oder weißlich?  Da steht ja bei der Beschreibung der Ufermatte, dass Pflanzen da einen guten Halt bekommen, weil sie so schön "genadelt ist". Das fiel mir auf, ist wirklich sehr krisselig, die Oberfläche.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
das solltest du aber unbedingt machen, denn durch den nassen Sand wird ja das Wasser
dann gezogen.(Kapilarwirkung) Von dem Sand siehst du hinterher nichts mehr.
NG schreib das auch so in seinem Katalog, denn die Pflanzen und auch schon der
Samen braucht ja Trägermaterial.
Am einfachsten geht dies wenn du die Bahnen gerade am Rasen auslegst, darauf dann
den Sand verteilst; am besten mit der Hand, so daß die Matte leicht bedeckt ist.
Dann nimmst du einen Gartenschlauch und sprühst vorsichtig drüber dann wäscht sich
der Sand in die Ufermatte ein. Ich nahm dazu einen feinen Bausand von unserem Betonwerk.
Also mit Lehmanteil. 
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Markus, super erklärt. Ich habe die Matte ja nicht von NG. Und nun ist sie schon verlegt und teilweise auch bepflanzt. Also werden ich den Sand jetzt vorsichtig im Nachhinein da aufbringen, ich denke, das wird schon klappen.


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Nach und nach geht es weiter, wenn auch seeeeehr langsam .

Hier mal der "Rohbau" des Wasserfalls. Die Steine sind erstmal nur so aufgelegt, das wird dann morgen "einbetoniert". Ich habe meinem Mann alles erklärt, wie ihr das gemacht habt hier im Forum und er will versuchen, das umzusetzen, nachdem wir lange Diskussionen hatten, wie es denn "richtig" zu machen wäre. Nun habe ich mich da völlig zurückgehalten und laß ihn machen und hoffe, dass da nachher was Schönes draus wird. Erst muß ja auch der Wasserfall fertig sein, eher kann ich ja auch auf dem "Berg" nicht weitermachen. Und der Teichrand ist auch erst halbfertig , da außenrum Holzwege kommen, kann man da auch nicht richtig weitermachen, hach, es ist alles nicht so einfach .


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Und wieder ist Stück geschafft. Rechts vom Wasserfall ist jetzt soweit alles fertig, die Minipflanzen  müssen jetzt nur noch wachsen, solange habe ich eben mal ein paar Sommerblumen dahingestellt, damit es nicht ganz so nach Geröllwüste aussieht . Die Lampen sind auch verkabelt und in Betrieb. Aber es ist noch sooooooo viel Arbeit!


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Ein neues Dekoteil ist eingetroffen . Einen Leuchtturm wollte ich schon immer haben, erinnert so an Urlaub . Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit der Dekoration noch warten, bis alles fertig ist, aber na ja, warum eigentlich, kann ich mich jetzt schon dran erfreuen ... 

Ich glaube, ich habe mir das jetzt auch verdient. Es gab einen unschönen Zwischenfall ...
Der Filter steht ja noch so provisorisch an der Seite, aber er läuft schon. Wir hatten wunderschön klares Wasser, wie Leitungswasser! Und dann gestern früh der Schock :shock - der Teich war leer!!!!!!!!! 16000 Liter in den Garten geflutet. Irgendein Tier (ich denke mal, das war ein Waschbär) hat den Schlauch aus dem Filter gezogen und die Pumpe hat fleissig die ganze Nacht das Wasser aus dem Teich gepumpt! Als mein Mann morgens zur Arbeit ging, hat er trotz seiner verschlafenen Augen das auch gesehen. Statt mich zu wecken, hat er den Schlauch genommen, ihn in den Teich geschmissen und die Brunnen-Pumpe angestellt und ist zur Arbeit gefahren. Als ich dann eine Stunde später in den Garten ging, kriegte ich den Schock. Nicht nur, dass ich ja nicht wußte, was da los war - der Teich leer - nein, das "neue" Wasser war eine moddrige Brühe!!!!! Ich saß da am Teich und heulte! Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass sich der Schlauch da unten wie blöd bewegte - ich holte ihn raus und sah, dass mein Mann die Spritze da dran gelassen hat, so dass der Schlauch den ganzen Mulm, der sich ja in der Zeit schon angesammelt hatte, schön von den Teichwänden verwirbelt hat!
Da waren so geschätzt etwa schon wieder 2000 Liter im Teich. Ich hatte gehofft, wenn ich jetzt das Wasser vorsichtig weiter einlasse, dass sich der Mulm dann wieder setzen würde.
Leider ist das bis heute noch nicht der Fall, das Wasser ist total grün, man kann zwar wieder durchgucken und sieht schemenhaft bis auf den Grund, aber unser ehemals total gebirgswasserklares Wasser - ob das jemals wieder so wird? Filter läuft wieder (jetzt total fixiert ). Meine __ Schnecken habe ich auch noch nicht wieder gesehen .
Na ja, es hilft nichts, abwarten und Tee trinken ... 
Aber eine Tüte Mitleid könntet ihr mir bitte mal rüberschicken, ja?


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Kopf hoch !!!
Das wird schon werden. Gib dem "Schmodder" noch etwas Zeit um sich zu setzen. Ich bin da guter Hoffnung.

Ähnliche Erfahrung haben (leider) schon viele gemacht (auch ich). Wäre zu überlegen einen Niveauregler anzubringen der bei sinkendem Wasserstand ab einem gewissen Level die Pumpe abschaltet und somit den ultimativen GAU verhindert.


----------



## Goldi2009 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,

wie schrecklich ! Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie das für Dich war. Jetzt einfach mal ein paar Tage ins Land gehen lassen, das Wasser wird bestimmt wieder klar. 



> Ähnliche Erfahrung haben (leider) schon viele gemacht (auch ich). Wäre zu überlegen einen Niveauregler anzubringen der bei sinkendem Wasserstand ab einem gewissen Level die Pumpe abschaltet und somit den ultimativen GAU verhindert.



Ja, kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Werde ich mir auch mal ansehen. In der Angst, dass der Teich leer gepumpt wird, lebe ich auch immer...


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke für eure aufmunternden Worte!
Ja, das mit dem Niveauregler hat mein Mann jetzt auch ins Auge gefaßt. Gerade da wir doch öfter mal am Wochenende nicht da sind, hätte ich wohl keine ruhige Minute mehr .
Weil hier niemand ist, der da eingreifen könnte (wir haben alles Nachbarn über 80, die sich selbst kaum helfen können :?).
Ich habe jetzt gerade mal geschaut, tatsächlich ist das Wasser einen Tick klarer als noch gestern Abend .

So, am Wochenende werden wieder Steine geholt (2 t) und dann geht es weiter auf der anderen Seite des Bachlaufs .
Danach wir dann das Holzdeck für den Pavillon gebaut, damit die Sandberge (die darunter verschwinden sollen ) verdeckt werden und wir von dem erhöhten "Aussichtspunkt" schön über den Teich blicken können (und nein - nicht in Nachbars Garten gucken dabei , wie mir schon unterstellt wurde), danach kommen dann die Holzwege dran und im Zuge dessen kann dann erst der Uferbereich komplett fertig gestaltet werden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,
ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß es erst mal ein leichter Schock war.
Nur "gut", daß es passiert ist, als ihr daheim wart und nicht an einem WE, wo ihr unterwegs gewesen seid. Da hätte es dann womöglich wesentlich größere Schäden gehabt.
Das Wasser wird wieder klar, dauert halt einige Tage.
Ich drück' Euch ganz feste die Daumen, daß solche "Katastrophen" zukünftig ausbleiben.
Auf Euren Weiterbau bin ich schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*


Danke auch dir für die tröstenden Worte und das Interesse an unserem Teichbau!

Ja, jetzt geht es mir schon wieder besser. Ein paar __ Schnecken hab ich auch schon gesehen . Kann ja nur besser werden .


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

guten morgen maja 

ach du sch****, da hätte mich wohl auch erstmal fast der schlag getroffen! :shock :shock :shock

 

gut, dass wir hier den leichten sandboden haben, in nem garten mit lehmigen boden hätte es jetzt wohl 4 wochen gedauert, bis man nicht mehr "versunken" wäre. 

zum thema niveauregler kann ich leider gar nichts sagen, da wir ja einen so gut wie technikfreien teich haben, da brauchen wir diese ganzen "kinkerlitzchen"  nicht.
aber deinen neuen leuchtturm finde ich supertoll, ich flirte bei ebay gerade mit einem ganz ähnlichen  allerdings weiss ich nicht so richtig, wo ich ihn hinstellen soll, da wir ja rund um den teich "bunte staudenbeete" bzw. rosengarten haben, da würde er nicht wirklich zur geltung kommen und in nem alpinen steingarten nen leuchtturm?  auch nicht so wirklich


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Huhu Anja - du sagst es, mich hat wirklich fast der Schlag getroffen! Mein Gesicht hätte ich sehen mögen  ... mir sind wohl alle GEsichtszüge entgleist .

Na ja, ich denke, solange wir keine Fische im Teich haben, brauchen wir den Filter eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt. Aber er holt mit den feinen Schwämmen schon wirklich jedes Schwebeteilchen raus, aber das wichtigste ist natürlich auch mein Wasserfall. Am Filter haben wir einen Bypass gelegt, so dass die Pumpe nur einen Teil über den Wasserfall laufen läßt, der Rest kommt anderswo wieder in den Teich . Sonst hätten wir einen reißenden Wildbach .

Und mit dem Leuchtturm - das ist wirklich ein Hingucker, grad abends. Wir haben auch bei e..y geschaut und sind dann nach Luckau gefahren um ihn zu holen, wir wollten erst den großen - aber gut, dass wir ihn erst angesehen haben. Der wäre zu groß geworden. Und die Lampe da drin wollten wir auch nicht, so dass wir am Ende nur 60,-- EUR dafür bezahlt haben  *freu*.
Du findest dich an deinem Kiesbeet/Bachlauf bestimmt noch ein Fleckchen 
Wir hatten schon überlegt, ihn auf eine Schwimminsel zu setzen, aber dann haben wir dieses Plätzchen am Rand gewählt, weil da so gar nichts "los" war .


----------



## Pammler (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Ist doch ein Superteich geworden!!  

Nun wie sieht dein Wasser jetzt aus? Meines ist auch immer klarer geworden, mit ohne Pumpe. Der Bachlauf läuft nur 30 Min. am Tag. Allerdings, wenn ich meine Folie im teich anschaue sihet man vor lauter Mulm fast nix Schwarzes mehr. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, der schwimmt munter umher ..... mein Mitgefühl hast du!


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Torsten!  

Also es hat sich jetzt alles wieder gesetzt. Der Mulm ist wieder auf der Folie, da wo er vorher auch war und das Wasser ist klar, allerdings hat es noch einen leichten Grünstich. Es entwickeln sich jetzt auch Fadenalgen, besonders um die Pflanzen drumrum, da muß ich schon mal aufwickeln. Langsam fängt auch der Laubfall an von den beiden Apfelbäumen, die in der Nähe des Teiches stehen und der Wind scheucht die Blätter alle in den Teich .
Aber ansonsten bin ich schon wieder ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Nicht besonders spektakulär , aber ein wenig weiter ging es auch wieder. In dieser Woche soll noch der Filter "versteckt" werden, da haben wir was ganz Besonderes gefunden *freu*, aber das sag ich noch nicht .
Bis das mal so alles richtig fertig ist, wird wohl noch ein Jahr vergehen , aber das wird schon. So sieht es jetzt aus:


----------



## niri (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,

sieht doch schon sehr gut aus, dein Teich ! Man erahnt schon die künftige Schönheit , es wird ein echtes Schmukstück werden .

LG
Ina


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

 Danke Ina!
Ja ich hoffe schon, dass das mal richtig schön wird, wenn alles bepflanzt und eingewachsen ist.

Heute haben wir nun den Filter "versteckt"! Mal eine andere Variante  So habe ich das bisher noch nicht gesehen und deshalb hat es mir so gefallen. Die Höhe des Fächers ist 1,32 , im Original war es 1,80, aber das wäre zu hoch und zu breit gewesen, also gekürzt und nun passt es .
Ich würde ganz gern eure Meinung dazu hören .
Die linke Seite des Bachlaufs ist aber noch nicht fertig (da müssen wir noch drauf rumturnen  ).


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

also ich persönlich finde das sehr schön =)  
ist mal etwas anderes


----------



## Eugen (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hey Maja

aber hallo,sowas hat nicht jeder.
Und mir gefällts.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Das hat was! Sieht echt schön aus!


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Dankeschön! das freut mich, wenn es nicht ganz daneben ist.
Wir hatten hin- und herüberlegt, ob man das so machen kann und waren uns anfangs gar nicht so richtig schlüssig. Aber wenn wir alles mit Steinen verkleidet hätten, wäre da leicht der Mont Everest draus geworden  Sind ja jetzt eh schon genug Steine da - also wir sind "steinreich" jetzt .


----------



## Pammler (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

 Toll! Mehr brauch ich dazu als Holzwurm nicht sagen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,

wirklich wunderschön den Filter versteckt. Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen!


----------



## expresser (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,

gute Idee und absolut stimmig!


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Dankeschön für eure netten Kommentare! Das freut mich richtig!

Ich habe ja allerdings ein wenig "Stilbruch" begangen, nachdem der Holzhalbkreis als "Fächer" eingestuft wurde und demnach im Gegensatz zum Leuchtturm steht. Was natürlich irgendwo auch stimmt. Aber mit "japanischem Garten" hat das bei uns nichts zu tun.
Aber genauso, wie ich z.B.  zu Hause Altes mit Neuem kombiniere und das durchaus nicht im Widerspruch steht, dachte ich, das könnte draußen auch funktionieren .


----------



## idefix--211 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,

ich dachte bei dem Bild zuerst an Sonnenuntergang und das passt ja auch zum Leuchtturm irgendwie, denn die schönsten Sonnenuntergänge erlebt man am Meer 

Mir gefällt es auch gut 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Danke Evi - da hatten wir beide wohl den gleichen Gedanken, das dachte ich nämlich auch zuerst. Wir wohnen ja hier im Abendland, da denkt man eher an Sonnenuntergang, die Asiaten (und daher auch viele Asia-Liebhaber hierzulande) denken da vielleicht an einen Sonnenaufgang, Japan eben . So unterschiedlich sind die Sichtweisen und so kann man das immer anders interpretieren.


----------



## Chrima (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja!

Dein Teich ist doch super geworden
Die Idee mit dem Fächer finde ich gut

Hast du den Fächer irgendwie behandelt( ich meine mit Lack verstärkt)
oder aus was für ein Material ist der??
Müßtest du den im Winter abbauen??

LG Tina


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Tina, nein, das ist kesseldruckimprägniertes Holz, das werde ich aber nochmal mit einer offenporigen Lasur streichen, sicher ist sicher, zumal wir oben den Halbkreis abgeschnitten haben und die Schnittflächen da so offen sind. Ist dasselbe Holz wie die normalen Sichtschutz-Zäune. Die können stehenbleiben. Ist halt nur ein anderes "Muster". Gab es schon so fertig zu kaufen, zwei Viertelkreise.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alles neu*

 maja 

nachdem ja der punkt neben deinem nick endlich wieder "grün" ist *vermissthab* , grabe ich das thema nochmal aus und frage, ob es neue fotos von eurem teich gibt? inzwischen müsste doch alles einigermaßen eingewachsen sein, da wären aktuelle fotos klasse!

vielleicht magst ja auch ein bisschen erzählen, wie sich der teich im letzten jahr entwickelt hat, o es "höhen und tiefen" gibt, ob ihr zufrieden seid usw....?


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Anja - danke der Nachfrage! 

Leider sind wir im letzten Jahr dann nicht mehr sehr viel weiter gekommen - ein neues Hobby hat sich unseren diversen anderen Hobbys  dazugesellt - wir haben uns ein wohnmobil angeschafft und sind jetzt recht viel unterwegs. Allerdings sind wir im Sommer zuhause , da ist es uns überall zu voll und so schön, wie bei uns im Garten kann es eh nirgendswo sein. 
Aber anstatt jetzt den Uferrand, den anschliessenden Holzweg und die geplanten Holzdecks fertig zu machen, müssen wir jetzt Platz für das Womo schaffen, also eine weitere Baustelle hier im Garten. Aber dennoch habe ich schon einige neue Pflanzen gekauft, einige haben den Winter leider nicht überlebt. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich aber dafür, dass wir nichts mehr am Teich gemacht haben, doch ganz zufrieden. Der Bachlauf plätschert lustig, die vögel und __ Frösche fühlen sich wohl und auch die Pflanzen kommen langsam in Fahrt, wenn es auch noch viel zu wenige sind. Ich wollte den Ufergraben ja erst fertigestellen, wenn der Weg gemacht ist, damit das dann eine "Einheit" wird. Aber nun werde ich doch erst ein "Provisorium" machen müssen, denn die sichtbare Folie zum Rasen hin ärgert mich schon ein wenig. Aber ich wollte ja eigentlich kein "Steinufer" mehr haben, sehe aber im Moment keine andere Möglichkeit. Aber wenn da auch immer was dazwischenkommt ( hast du das gelesen?


> _Ja und heute nacht hat irgend so ein viech wieder zugeschlagen
> Ich hab das Windspiel klingeln hören wie wild und bin sofort nach draußen - aber da war es schon zu spät! Hab nicht mehr gesehen, was da war! Nur das Nest der Gartenrotschwänze war auf dem Rasen ... heul!
> Nun ist dieser Vogel ja der Vogel des Jahres 2011 und inzwischen auf der roten Liste, das hat mich dann doppelt getroffen. Der Tag heute war gelaufen! Die Altvögel haben gerufen wie verrückt, ich bin bald wahnsinnig geworden hier, konnte den ganzen Tag nichts essen.Das hat mir sehr auf den Magen geschlagen.
> Als mein Mann dann nachmittags von der arbeit kam, hatte ich schon ein neues Vogelhaus gerichtet, nach den Angaben von www.wildvogelzuechter.de. Waagerecht usw., das sollte mein Mann ganz schnell aufhängen, ich hoffte auf eine zweite Brut an selber Stelle. er nahm das alte Vogelhaus runter - und da sind doch zwei Junge rausgefallen!!!!!!!! Mein Gott, wir waren fix und fertig, sie lebten! Aber da das Nistmaterial halb draußen hing und die Eltern sich nicht reintrauten, habe ich das raushängende Zeugs wieder reingestopft - weil ich nicht dran kam, mit einem Besenstiel, also so ganz locker. Aber so kamen die Altvögel nicht mehr zum Füttern dran - die sind immer mit Futter im Schnabel rein und raus, raus und rein, ich verstand das nicht, aber jetzt war mir natürlich alles klar! Wir haben die Kleinen also wieder reingesetzt und nun füttert zumindest der Vater weiter, das hab ich beobachtet! Boahn, was bin ich erleichtert! Und nun kommt noch eine zweite Blech-Manschette heute um den Baum, ein Stückchen höher, ich hoffe, dass dann nichts mehr passiert. Kann ja statt einem Waschbär auch ein Marder gewesen sein, die können ja besser springen, Waschbären sind da ja eher die Kletterer. Meine Güte, meine Nerven liegen blank, was macht man sich verrückt wegen der Tiere!_



Das Nest ist direkt über dem Ufer, so dass ich den Vögeln jetzt keinen zusätzlichen Stress machen will, indem ich da drunter rumwusele .
Ein neues Bild mache ich dann gleich mal. Ach ja - Fische kommen nun definitiv nicht mehr in den Teich, so schwer es mir auch fällt, aber dadurch, dass wir halt so häufig unterwegs sein werden, hab ich dann doch keine Ruhe, wenn ich nicht immer aufpassen kann .
Aber der Teich ist natürlich auch ohne Fische eine riesige Bereicherung!


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alles neu*

Jetzt war ich grad draussen und hab einige Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alles neu*

Falls es noch interessiert, ich habe noch ein paar Fotos gemacht von meiner Arbeit von gestern und vorgestern (Ufergraben). Auch die __ Frösche fühlen sich offensichtlich wohl dort, von denen es inzwischen in dem Teich ca. 15 Stück gibt mit entsprechendem Geräuschpegel , aber man gewöhnt sich dran, ist ja schon wieder etwas ruhiger geworden, die Gesellen werden täglich leiser .


----------



## teich56 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles neu*

Hallo Maja,

wirklich tolle Bilder von Deinem Teich!!    
und so schöne klar das Wasser
Da werde selbst ich neidisch!!! 
Aber wie Du ja selber weisst  bevorzugen wir recht klare Linien!! 

Ich wünsche Euch noch in diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntagabend.

LG Ulli


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Alles neu*

Nach 3 1/2 Wochen Urlaub mit dem Wohnmobil entlang der Nordseeküste sind wir jetzt wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen und können uns nun auch wiededr dem GArten widmen, es wartet ja eine Menge Arbeit.
Als erstes haben wir  jetzt den Teich mit einem 8 x 11 m -Netz abgedeckt (schäm, wollten wir eigentlich schon vor dem Urlaub machen, aber da war noch sooo viel anderes zu tun ).
Leider mußten wir die hoch aufrechten Pflanzen nun etwas umbiegen, ich hoffe, sie überleben das! Aber jetzt fängt der Laubfall so langsam an (1 Blatt war heute schon gleich auf dem Netz ). Wenn es dann mehr wird, versuche ich das Laub mit dem Laubsauger flach abzusaugen, mal sehen, ob das so klappt, wir ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
Wir haben vor dem Urlaub des Wasserfall (und damit den Filter) ausgestellt, da ja hier niemand ist - war mir zu gefährlich, falls da Wasser anhanden kommt , und ich bin wirklich begeistert - das Wasser ist genauso klar wie vor dem Urlaub. Na ja, sind halt keine Fische drin .
So sieht es jetzt mal für anderthalb Monate aus (Kleintiere haben noch die Möglichkeit, in den TEich zu kommen oder den Teich zu verlassen, nur Vögel haben keine Chance, aber die bekommen hier überall Wasser):


----------

